# Making Paninis ahead of time?



## Molson1020 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just purchased a Panini Press (love myself a good Panini) and was wondering what the best technique would be for making these ahead of time.

I work the typical 9 to 5 job, so I would like to make these to eat for lunch at work. Can I make these the night before and refrigerate them to heat up at work (we have a tiny toaster oven) or will they get too soggy?

Anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes you could make them ahead of time. I wrap the panini in one of those moisture catchers that you see in packaged meat. Most times if you ask the butcher they will package you up a stack and not charge you. If they do, ( shame on them) it's not expensive at all to buy. They really do work well for catching the steam when you reheat the panini. Since you have a toaster oven available it just might work out for you.

This blog has more great ideas on paninis.
To Steam or Not to Steam? | Panini Happy®

Welcome to DC 

Munky.


----------

